# Roadrunners (Meep Meep) !!



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

Roadrunners are some of my favorite characters - they can be both dramatic and comical, all at the same time!

Here are some shots of Roadrunner parents taken last spring, with them taking morsels to babies in a nest that I could not get to; at least I got the food shuttle!

All photos shot with Nikon D800 and Nikon 500mm f/4, handheld.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice work on these. I love that frontal shot. ( No. 2 )


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> Very nice work on these. I love that frontal shot. ( No. 2 )


Thank you very much - I was sitting on the ground about 10' from the Roadrunner when I took that shot; there was another Roadrunner nearby, so this bird wasn't worried at all about me. It was an amazing experience!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

2 cool captures.
Several of us shoot birds on the coast. 1 thing we do is get down low, We are always laying on the sand. The birds dont see you as a threat then. I have had them come so close I could have reached out and touched them. It is amazing when they get that close with no fear.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Glad you found 2cool CotS. Belated welcome to you. I like the image with the snake. Almost look like he/she would trip over it a few times before little ones lunch time. Great captures. 500mm prime? Remember your ISO and apert.?... I really need to get behind the viewfinder more often. Some of you 2cool photogs set the bar pretty high for us novices,


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

great pics


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

pg542 said:


> Glad you found 2cool CotS. Belated welcome to you. I like the image with the snake. Almost look like he/she would trip over it a few times before little ones lunch time. Great captures. 500mm prime? Remember your ISO and apert.?... I really need to get behind the viewfinder more often. Some of you 2cool photogs set the bar pretty high for us novices,


Thanks so much for your comments, and for the welcome! Settings on this shot were 1/2000, f/8 and ISO 640.

About three years ago, I attended an art festival and saw a photo of a cardinal that astounded me with its clarity and brilliance. At that moment, I decided I wanted to be that good. I guess we all need a high bar to compel us to do our best and ultimately exceed our own expectations of ourselves!


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

stargazer said:


> 2 cool captures.
> Several of us shoot birds on the coast. 1 thing we do is get down low, We are always laying on the sand. The birds dont see you as a threat then. I have had them come so close I could have reached out and touched them. It is amazing when they get that close with no fear.


It is thrilling when wildlife gets that close! I'd love to see your work. Do you have a web site or are they posted to a photo site online?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Great Pictures. When you look into their eyes, you can see their dinosaur ancestors.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

I love them suckers, awesome pics.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

...not about to let this thread die yet. Chrissy, these are nothing short of some of the nicest stuff I've seen here. You had to show up on a day I wanted to throw my 80-400mm away and these just made it worse. 

Thank you for the inspiration to do better. 

I'm going to actually have a third favorite and thats the centipede shot. The shot is just so well balanced geometrically with a muted background and really, really nice light. For those of you who think you can just go by a piece of glass and create art it takes a collection of moments, lighting, application and skill to make this happen.

From a fellow D800 shooter...


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

Rusty, thank you for your wonderful comments - I am truly honored!!


----------



## KevinT (Feb 21, 2006)

Outstanding. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Great shots*

Awesome pictures as usual. I didn't know they ate all those things. I figured bugs only. Learn something every day.

Griz


----------



## Submariner (Apr 18, 2014)

Beautiful shots! 500mm!! That is a beast to hand hold.


----------

